# Điều hòa Multi Mitsubishi Heavy loại 2 chiều(Lạnh/Sưởi) Inverter, bảng giá máy tháng 12/2019



## adkytl (21 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP GIẢI PHÁP ĐIỀU HÒA MULTI MITSUBISHI TẠI TPHCM*

*Điều hòa Multi là gì?*

Điều hòa Multi là giải pháp điều hòa không khí thông minh được thiết kế dàng riêng cho các căn hộ chung cư, nhà riêng, biệt thự … những nơi hạn chế về vị trí để đặt đàn nóng. Giúp người dùng có thể sử dụng điều hòa cho cả căn hộ và chỉ cần đặt duy nhất 1 dàn nóng bên ngoài thay vì phải 3-4-5 dàn như trước kia nữa.

Cho phép kết nối 1 dàn nóng với tối đa 6 dàn lạnh qua đường ống độc lập
Dãy công suất dàn nóng đa dạng với 8 loại model.
Có thể kết nối tổng công suất dàn lạnh từ 6.0kW đến 19.5kW
Công nghệ Inverter DC PAM tiết kiệm năng lượng điện tiêu thụ.
Sử dụng gas R410a an toàn, thân thiện với môi trường







*Có nên sử dụng giải pháp điều hòa Multi Mitsubishi?*

*“Điều Hòa Multi có tốt không?"* không phải câu hỏi của riêng ai. Rất nhiều người dùng có nhu cầu lắp đặt điều hòa Multi đều tự đặt ra câu hỏi xem liệu dòng sản phẩm này có tốt không? Có thực sự phù hợp với nhu cầu không?

Bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm với hệ thống điều hòa Multi. Bởi nó đáp ứng đầy đủ các tiêu chí cần thiết như:

Công nghệ tiết kiệm năng lượng SEER/SCOP
Lọc sạch không khí
Gió 3D đảo gió đứng và ngang
Sử dụng gas R410A thân thiện môi trường
Máy nén hiệu suất cao với công nghệ biến tần DC PAM
Ứng dụng công nghệ máy bay vào hệ thống phối khí
Hệ thống điều khiển Inverter






*THÔNG TIN KỸ THUẬT:*

*Công suất dàn nóng:* 2.0HP – 2.5HP – 3.0HP – 3.5HP – 4.0HP – 5.0HP
*Công suất dàn lạnh:* 1.0HP – 1.5HP – 2.0HP – 2.5HP – 3.0HP
*Số đầu lạnh kết nối tối đa:* 6 (SCM125ZM-S)
*Tổng công suất dàn lạnh có thể kết nối từ: *6.0kW (SCM50ZS-S) đến 19.5kW (SCM125ZM-S)






*Công ty TNHH Thương Mai & Dịch Vụ Ánh Sao - Nhà cung cấp giải pháp điều hòa Multi số 1 tại TPHCM*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com*
*BẢNG BÁO GIÁ ĐIỀU HÒA MULTI MITSUBISHI HEAVY INVERTER, LOẠI 1 CHIỀU GAS R410A*






**** Lưu ý:*

_- Giá chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, để có giá tốt hơn xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp_

_- Giá đã bao gồm VAT 10%, chưa bao gồm chi phí nhân công, vật tư lắp đặt._

_- Hỗ trợ giao hàng miễn phí khu vực nội thành TPHCM_

*LIÊN HỆ TƯ VẤN:*

Qúy khách hàng cần tư vấn mua hàng, chọn công suất & loại máy phù hợp với nhu cầu căn hộ của mình . Vui lòng liên hệ Hotline của Ánh Sao qua số ĐT *0909 588 116 Ms Hiền* để được giải đáp cụ thể mọi thắc mắc.


----------

